# Pay Deductions [Merged]



## govenor_mac (4 Jun 2006)

Could someone out there please give me a breakdown of payroll deductions for a recruit in training. I am curious to hear how much it is per pay for rations, lodgings etc. I am aware that a 'pay stub' is not given out to each individual with their bi-weekly pay. Why is that?


----------



## geo (4 Jun 2006)

pay statements are accessible through the DIN... 
given that most pay statements look just like the previous ones.... there isn't a need to hunt ya down to give you a copy of what you already know.


----------



## CallOfDuty (4 Jun 2006)

Hey there govenor.....I'm not too sure on how much the rations and quarters were every pay...I didn't have to pay any of that, but I know the reason for no pay stubs is basically to save money and to save trees.  There is a 1-800 number you can call and you set it up so that your pay stub can be sent to an email account of your choice, where you can print it off for your records.  Also if you have access to a dnd computer you can check it out there.
   Cheers
Steve


----------



## kratz (7 Jun 2006)

To answer you question *CallOfDuty * , yes the primary means of secure acess to your pay statment is through the DIN. After reading your query at home, I performed a quick Google and found this FAQ from Maple Leaf, which answers your question on how to get your pay statement sent to your email addy.


----------



## Sparkplugs (9 Jun 2006)

I just got my package for BMQ in the mail yesterday, and in it was a sheet of paper explaining pay and allowances for a private basic.  I'll type them out here for you, just for your own reference.

Single:  

Pay rate:  2421.00
Supplemental death benefits: 5.85
Employment Insurance: 47.21
CF Pension and CPP: 203.44
SISSIP/LTD: 5.07
Income Taxes: 415.51
Sales tax: 0.53
Single quarters: 74.00
Rations: 365.61

Total deductions: 1117.22

Net take home pay:  1303.78

Married:

Pay rate:  2421.00
Supplemental death benefits: 5.85
Employment Insurance: 47.21
CF Pension and CPP: 203.44
SISSIP/LTD: 5.07
Income Taxes: 415.51
Sales tax: 0.53
Single quarters: N/A
Rations: N/A

Total deductions: 677.61

Net take home pay:  2088.39

Hope that helps!


----------



## kincanucks (9 Jun 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I just got my package for BMQ in the mail yesterday, and in it was a sheet of paper explaining pay and allowances for a private basic.  I'll type them out here for you, just for your own reference.
> 
> Single:
> 
> ...



For married it is 2421 - 677.61 = 1743.39 not 2088.39


----------



## Sparkplugs (9 Jun 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> For married it is 2421 - 677.61 = 1743.39 not 2088.39



Whoops.  I didn't actually do the math, just copied it off of the notice I got...  Thanks for catching that!!


----------



## acclenticularis (9 Jun 2006)

Although not a deduction, there is no mention of separation allowance in the schedule above.  Maybe that is the difference between $2,088.39 and $1,743.39 ($345.00).


----------



## Sparkplugs (9 Jun 2006)

acclenticularis said:
			
		

> Although not a deduction, there is no mention of separation allowance in the schedule above.  Maybe that is the difference between $2,088.39 and $1,743.39 ($345.00).



D'oh, I missed that.

Sure enough, Separation expense, 11.50 per day, for 345.00 a month, hence 2088.39 a month take home pay.

Now I feel really silly.


----------



## govenor_mac (9 Jun 2006)

Thanks very much for the info. I  appreciate it very much.


----------



## govenor_mac (9 Jun 2006)

There must be more deductions than that as the take home pay is around $600.00 +. Is the board $74.00 weekly?


----------



## Sparkplugs (9 Jun 2006)

I was told that the take home pay was about 650$ every two weeks... So that would make the monthly take home pay about 1300 bucks a month, hence the original reply.


----------



## Springroll (10 Jun 2006)

Thanks for posting that info, Sparkplugs.
I have been looking for the specific deductions and such.


----------



## Sparkplugs (10 Jun 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting that info, Sparkplugs.
> I have been looking for the specific deductions and such.



No problems, I know I was curious about it earlier too.


----------



## 737? (15 Jun 2006)

Just for clarification, do these deducations start right from BMQ? or does it start after you've finished your MOC and you get posted? 

Does the cost of quarters depend on where you're posted? I have asked about MQ as I am engaged and was slightly worried where my husband would be living while I'm posted.

What is amusing to me is that the Recruiter I spoke with neglected to mention all those deductions when I asked about expenses and deductions, and I was most definitely not given a net pay of (approx) 1300 monthly.

Thank goodness for this forum... makes me want to make sure I know exactly what is going on before I finish my application.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jun 2006)

737? said:
			
		

> Just for clarification, do these deducations start right from BMQ? or does it start after you've finished your MOC and you get posted?



Starts on the first day of BMQ...

have you ever had a job that deducted EI and taxes only after a year of working there ?


----------



## Strategic (19 Jul 2006)

Would being common law also give you the married take home rate of $2088.39?


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jul 2006)

Strategic said:
			
		

> Would being common law also give you the married take home rate of $2088.39?



It would all depend on how you have your pay set up.  If you want to be paid as 'married', you set that up with your Pay Clerk.  If you want to be paid as 'single'; the same thing.  I got paid as 'married' for the first year that I was and didn't really notice any change, until Tax Time.  Then I had to pay.  I went right back into my Pay Clerk and changed it back to being paid as 'Single', and got Tax Refunds every year since.  Your decision.


----------



## Strategic (19 Jul 2006)

. " I got paid as 'married' for the first year that I was and didn't really notice any change, until Tax Time.  "

Can you explain what you meant by didn't really notice any change?

What my concerns are is that while I am away at training I will still have pay my rent and bills etc for my spouse so a bi monthly take home of $1044 (married rate) will go a lot farther for me then a take home of $650 (single rate).

Another question I have is does the food and housing deductions stop after basic and battle school or are they a continuous deduction?


----------



## acclenticularis (19 Jul 2006)

It would all depend on how you have your pay set up.  If you want to be paid as 'married', you set that up with your Pay Clerk.  If you want to be paid as 'single'; the same thing.  I got paid as 'married' for the first year that I was and didn't really notice any change, until Tax Time.  Then I had to pay.  I went right back into my Pay Clerk and changed it back to being paid as 'Single', and got Tax Refunds every year since.

I don't understand that one.  How can being paid single versus married affect your taxes due?  Unless you mean that the pay clerk deducts more taxes if you say you are single than if you are paid as married.  Regardless of whether you are married or single (depending on spousal income of course), we all have the same amount of taxes that need to be paid, dependent on income.  Or is this something to do with the separation allowance and not paying rations/quarters while on course because you are married.  As a former tax accountant, I really can't wrap my head around this one.


----------



## GAP (19 Jul 2006)

acclenticularis said:
			
		

> As a former tax accountant, I really can't wrap my head around this one.


  ???

As a former tax accountant you mean to say none of your clients have had deductions taken off as a single person (higher), then have them claim their spouse or equivalent-to-spouse, which means their taxable income is less, thus they get a tax refund based on what they have paid in?


----------



## acclenticularis (19 Jul 2006)

Regardless of whether you are married or single (depending on spousal income of course)

then have them claim their spouse or equivalent-to-spouse

Whether someone gets to claim this or not is dependent on the spousal income as indirectly noted above.  I should have been more explicit.  Also, maybe some of the following applied in George's case:

Line 305 Equivalent to spouse 
You may qualify for this deduction if you were single, divorced, separated or widowed "at any time" in the year and you supported a dependent.  Dependents include your children, your parents or any other relative. Adopted children need not be legally adopted.

So, it is possible to claim it when you, in fact, do not have a spouse.  Anyway, I am not questioning what was done, I said that I don't understand it.  There could be more information that would make it understandable.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> As a former tax accountant you mean to say none of your clients have had deductions taken off as a single person (higher), then have them claim their spouse or equivalent-to-spouse, which means their taxable income is less, thus they get a tax refund based on what they have paid in?



acclenticularis

In military circles it is called KISS.

You are adding a lot of confusion to something that could be so much easier said.

As GAP pointed out, you pay single, which means you are paying the higher rate of Taxes on your pay.  In the end, you should not have to worry about that thousand or several thousand dollar cheque that you have to write the Government.  Instead you get some back.  For get the 'spouse' or 'equivalent-to-spouse' options, as in most cases they don't help much.  

Exceptions of course would be those whose spouse does not work and collects some form of Government funding (to be polite).  

Does the extra few dollars a month that may you get by claiming married or equivalent-to-spouse status save you anything in the long run?  I say no.  A good grip on your finances and budgeting does. 

There are many philosophies on how and when to pay Taxes.  You make your own individual choice.  No matter what, the Government wants their money.


----------



## acclenticularis (19 Jul 2006)

Unfortunately, the Tax Act is not simple.  However, if it is just a matter of paying more now, collect later.  KISS it is.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jul 2006)

We could have easily told him to take out a Payroll Deduction on a Canada Savings Bond and waste his money that way.  I could never understand someone paying over $100, $1000, or whatever amount for that denomination of Bond, only to go out and cash it as soon as it came in, rather than wait the ten or so years to have it mature and give a better rate of return.  I quit getting CSBs back when the rate of returns dropped below the line that would make them a profitable investment, as opposed to other means, but that is a whole different can in the cupboard.   ;D


----------



## acclenticularis (19 Jul 2006)

Ahh CSBs.  I am embarrassed to admit it, but, I too took out a couple in my younger years in the CF.  And I did cash them in as soon as they matured (1 year later).   :blotto:

I hear there are some new diamond projects in Africa that need investment capital.  >


----------



## GAP (19 Jul 2006)

acclenticularis said:
			
		

> I hear there are some new diamond projects in Africa that need investment capital.  >



The Nigerian Prince trying to relaim his fortune is paying a better rate


----------



## exsemjingo (25 Jul 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> D'oh, I missed that.
> 
> Sure enough, Separation expense, 11.50 per day, for 345.00 a month, hence 2088.39 a month take home pay.
> 
> Now I feel really silly.



Don't feel silly.
I've searched though whole libraries to write one or two paragraphs in my university essays, but I still find official DND wesites difficult to navigate.
I am married with children, so $345 is the difference between being able to accept an offer (when it comes) and having to turn it down,
Thanks for the info!
I do have a question though.  During training, would I still receive the other governmental subsidies that I receive now?


----------



## kincanucks (25 Jul 2006)

_During training, would I still receive the other governmental subsidies that I receive now?_

What governmental subsidies?  If you are referring to what I think you are referring to then since you will be employed your entitlement to any "governmental subsidies" disappears.

HH


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jul 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> I do have a question though.  During training, would I still receive the other governmental subsidies that I receive now?



I do believe that Revenue Canada would consider that a case of "Fraud".


----------



## Springroll (25 Jul 2006)

Unless he is referring to child tax benefit, universal childcare benefit and even GST credit. 
If he considers those as subsidies(he was not specific so we can all only speculate) then yes, he would continue to collect those until June 2007. They are based on his 2005 tax return. Once he files his 2006 return, then things could change as far as qualifying for GST credit and the amounts he gets from the other two benefits.


----------



## exsemjingo (27 Jul 2006)

I am referring to Child tax benefit, GST rebates, and the new Child-Care allowance (?) ($100/child/mo, $1200/child/year).
While I am at it, what about the line on the Income Tax form for military and police personnel?
How much is the Tax Credit?
Does it apply when wages are paid, or only at the end of the year?


----------



## Springroll (27 Jul 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> I am referring to Child tax benefit, GST rebates, and the new Child-Care allowance (?) ($100/child/mo, $1200/child/year).
> While I am at it, what about the line on the Income Tax form for military and police personnel?
> How much is the Tax Credit?
> Does it apply when wages are paid, or only at the end of the year?



Not sure about your tax form question. I don't work for them, i just buy the tax program and fill it in where they say too...lol

You will not lose Child Tax Benefit(CTB), Universal Child Care Benefit(UCCB) or your GST. Come July, you may lose your GST since it is dependant on how much you made the previous year. CTB amount would be worked out and you may get less and the UCCB will not be adjusted until your children turn 7.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lara80a (27 Jul 2006)

OK.....Another question...hope someone can help .  A single mother gets the same amount as the single rates? $1300 (take home)
And we have to pay to be at BMQ? I am soon to get sworn in....I would appreciate any answer.  I asked my recruiting center and all they sent was  information with too many abbreviations for explanations.  It was like my grade 8 greek language class.


----------



## Springroll (27 Jul 2006)

As a single mother, you have a dependant(or dependants) so you "should" not have to pay for rations and quarters.
Best bet is to call up the CFRC and be very specific when asking them if you pay rations and quarters.

Ask it like this:
"Do single parents pay rations and quarters when at BMQ?"


----------



## Quag (27 Jul 2006)

Just a quick note even though it does not pertain to those going through BMQ.  

Officer Cadets (those doing IAP, BOTP) pay no rations since they are attach posted.  The accomodations works out to roughly $90 a month at St.Jean.

Hope this helps out some new officer cadets, that might be looking at this thread.


----------



## militarygirl (27 Jul 2006)

If you are a single parent and you have custody of the child(ren) then you do not pay rations and quarters.  You have to make sure that there is a copy of their birth certificates on your file.  It should also state on your message that you are single with dependants.  If it not picked up that there are dependants then you may have to bring it to someone's attention in the orderly room and have it corrected, and if you have paid R & Q then you will be reimbursed these expenses.

As for the separation expense... 

If you are posted or going on course and you are a single parent you can receive the separation expense if 1) you have custody of the child(ren), and 2) if they are staying at your original place of residence ie. you are not bringing them with you to course and having them stay with family or friends.

Remember that all of this is just "probable" and that each case is unique and it is very difficult to cover all senarios.  Your recruiting centre is the best place to enquire as they know your situation and don't be afraid to ask for clarification on some of the acronyms that are used.  There are so many now in place that you can actually carry on a conversation and the only full words you use will be "the", "and", "is" to name a few.  Talk about death by acronym.   :brickwall:


----------



## Meridian (25 Aug 2006)

Quag said:
			
		

> Just a quick note even though it does not pertain to those going through BMQ.
> 
> Officer Cadets (those doing IAP, BOTP) pay no rations since they are attach posted.  The accomodations works out to roughly $90 a month at St.Jean.
> 
> Hope this helps out some new officer cadets, that might be looking at this thread.



Hi Quag, if I remember this correctly, this does not apply to ALL OCdts.. only ROTP Seniors going to Civ U. (and maybe RMC).  

When I did the prep-year-> st jean leap, the deductions remained the same (though we did get the 1 year increase).


----------



## Quag (25 Aug 2006)

The way I understood it, as of this year (2006) ALL Ocdt.'s, receive free rations, and if they have a lease (CIVI U), then they pay no quarters.

Can anybody else help clear that up?


----------



## FredDaHead (25 Aug 2006)

Quag said:
			
		

> The way I understood it, as of this year (2006) ALL Ocdt.'s, receive free rations, and if they have a lease (CIVI U), then they pay no quarters.
> 
> Can anybody else help clear that up?



I'm not sure what the breakdown is like, but during BOTP I didn't pay for at least one of those (I assume rations). From what I understand, you pay for those during IAP because you "belong" to St Jean, but once you pass IAP you belong to your unit (RMC or whatever) and when you go back for BOTP you're attach-posted, hence not paying.


----------



## Quag (25 Aug 2006)

Seen.

Makes sense now.  I was attached posted for one year before doing IAP.  So that explains why I thought everyone was entitled.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Aug 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> While I am at it, what about the line on the Income Tax form for military and police personnel?
> How much is the Tax Credit?
> Does it apply when wages are paid, or only at the end of the year?



Line 244 – Canadian Forces personnel and police deduction
For certain members of the Canadian Forces and Canadian police services, an amount will be shown in box 43 of your T4 slip only if you were deployed outside Canada on a high-risk or current moderate-risk operational mission.

For more information, contact your employer.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tax/individuals/topics/income-tax/return/completing/deductions/lines237-247/244-e.html


----------



## ZxExN (26 Aug 2006)

Quag said:
			
		

> The way I understood it, as of this year (2006) ALL Ocdt.'s, receive free rations, and if they have a lease (CIVI U), then they pay no quarters.
> 
> Can anybody else help clear that up?



Can anyone confirm that this infact is true? During IAP/BOTP in April, I paid for my rations which was $397 for every single month I was there. 
My entry plan was DEO.


----------



## Quag (26 Aug 2006)

DEO was not entitled to the same benefits ROTP got.  We were told that.


----------



## Meridian (26 Aug 2006)

Right, I can't see DEO/CEOTP being applicable to the ROTP benefits. Unfortunately.   But nothing in life is really free.


----------



## Ace200 (4 May 2017)

Hi


Just to revive the thread. What is the pay scale for training during bmq after rations for ncm that are married or single?


----------



## kratz (4 May 2017)

Have you searched for your answers before posting? After 26 years, more often than not, someone else has already it's already been asked and answered.

A quick search on Goggle "site:navy.ca pay bmq married" provided:

http://navy.ca/forums/threads/111011.0

http://navy.ca/forums/threads/108923.25

http://navy.ca/forums/threads/38814.0

http://navy.ca/forums/threads/101006.0


----------



## Ace200 (4 May 2017)

Hi

Yes I read all those threads. they are 4-5 year old information. wanted to know if their was any updated information regarding question I asked. if it is still same, then ok. Just thought I'd ask since the information in forces.ca reports 2013.


----------



## kratz (4 May 2017)

Policy in the military changes slowly, information that is a few years old does not automatically make the answers invalid.

CBI 204.30 is the current RegF NCM pay scale
(as mentioned in the suggested threads). 

Net pay, after deductions is too variable for an accurate answer for each person asking the question. Though some estimates were discussed in the suggested threads. Those estimates remain a valid base point to start from, despite being a bit old.

This is an unofficial website. Your best source of information for specific, personal answers is your recruiting centre.


----------



## Ace200 (5 May 2017)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## TheAngryCpl (22 May 2017)

I actually have a question. When you go to bmq for training you don't benefits right ? When does one get it ? After all the training is done ? 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (22 May 2017)

Paulyduch said:
			
		

> When you go to bmq for training you don't benefits right ? When does one get it ? After all the training is done ?



Benefits during BMQ  
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Cn1EU6c4ctEJ:https://army.ca/forums/index.php%3Ftopic%3D124528.0+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca

Allowances / Benefits during BMQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/111011.0
2 pages.

Dependant Benefits???  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/125174.0

Benefits for dependents 
http://navy.ca/forums/threads/107164.0/nowap.html

Dependent Child?
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/119827.0

Benefits during BMQ  
http://navy.ca/forums/threads/124528.0

When do medical benefits start?
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:qsLCmQ3020MJ:https://army.ca/forums/index.php%3Ftopic%3D101229.0+&cd=10&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca

etc...

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Daishi (1 Jun 2017)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I just got my package for BMQ in the mail yesterday, and in it was a sheet of paper explaining pay and allowances for a private basic.  I'll type them out here for you, just for your own reference.
> 
> Single:
> 
> ...



Would anyone be able to type something up like this for an up to date version, but for DEO? Interested in what the break down is, for a single person, as I am not married!


----------



## mariomike (1 Jun 2017)

Daishi said:
			
		

> Would anyone be able to type something up like this for an up to date version, but for DEO? Interested in what the break down is, for a single person, as I am not married!



See also,

CAF Pay, Statements, Benefits & Deductions [MERGED] 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/882.525
22 pages.

Payroll deductions
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+decuctions&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=RGUwWeCjD4WN8Qe05LzgCQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+deductions&spf=1496344009057


----------



## sailoraye123 (4 Dec 2017)

I have a question about what gets taken off of my pay cheque.. yes I understand the usual fed tax, EI, cpp. But what percentage comes off for my pension.. sisip?? I know that theres calculators out their that give you a rough idea, but I'm surprised this isn't the case for the Canadian forces or I haven't found it....


----------



## mariomike (4 Dec 2017)

sailoraye123 said:
			
		

> But what percentage comes off for my pension.. sisip??



Pension deduction
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+pension+deduction&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=W-ElWp_-FuufXtrDtogK&gws_rd=ssl

SISIP deduction 
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=0eElWomfOYLSjwTBu6zIBg&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+sisip+deduction&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+sisip+deduction&gs_l=psy-ab.3...3197.8083.0.8684.10.10.0.0.0.0.82.698.10.10.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.T7U0aWp8Jfs


----------



## Pusser (5 Dec 2017)

Paulyduch said:
			
		

> I actually have a question. When you go to bmq for training you don't benefits right ? When does one get it ? After all the training is done ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk



Not true at all.  The full meal deal kicks in as soon as you depart your home for BMQ.  A bit morbid to think about, but should you die in transit to BMQ, you would actually be entitled to death benefits (e.g. your heir(s) would get a Supplementary Death Benefit = two years salary).


----------



## mariomike (5 Dec 2017)

Paulyduch said:
			
		

> When you go to bmq for training you don't benefits right ? When does one get it ? After all the training is done ?



Paulyduch
Last Active: June 07, 2017

When do medical benefits start? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/101229.0

As always,  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.


----------



## sailoraye123 (10 Dec 2017)

Is their not a calculator available for payroll deductions .. like someone made for the new pay increase? It'd be easy have a drop down menu for your rank and level and what province to give you a ball park figure..


----------



## kratz (10 Dec 2017)

The federal government provides this payroll calculator for all Canadians, to assist in estimating their bills. Take off another 5% for pension and your mess dues + CANEX plan and you are as close to accurate as possible, without manually calculating your pay.


----------



## TiredZeus (8 Apr 2018)

Hey everyone, I have read all of this thread but so have one question and may sound a little bit odd by asking. I am currently going through he process and have passed everything this far except for the interview which I have this coming week. I am wondering if during BMQ there are any allowances for people who have mortgages on there current house like a housing allowance or is it just separation benefit as I am currently married with two children? I just asking as I’m trying to plan my finances in the chance I do get accepted. 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Apr 2018)

Unfortunately no, there is no housing allowance (never was) but what the policy used to be several years ago was a mbr with dependant and maintaining their principle residence were excused paying for rations ($500-600 a month) and quarters ($100 a month).  That policy was changed back around...oh, 2012-13.  Now even with your mortgage, spouse and 2 kids at home you will pay for rations during your training (the expensive part), but you will not pay quarters (saving of approx. 100 a month).  

And nope, I don't agree with this policy one single bit.


----------



## TiredZeus (8 Apr 2018)

Ok well thanks for the information, I guess my next question would be how long do you pay rations for? Is it just for the BMQ or is it longer then that?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Apr 2018)

Crappy answer - it depends.  Sorry.


----------



## TiredZeus (11 Apr 2018)

Went for my medical and interview everything has gone great! I have been put with a competitive file for both of the trades I applied for, also scored very high on my CFAT. My last question would be, during basic training does your pay go up as you go through basic training? Does it stay at the basic amount until after your have completed the occupational training as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jayjaycf (11 Apr 2018)

There are no payraise after either BMQ and trade qualification, you will see a bigger paycheck when you get to your first posting and take off ration and quarter, then the first « real » payraise come at the first year of service then every year after until you max out/ get promoted.


----------



## Pusser (12 Apr 2018)

The "Basic" pay level is not called that because that's what you receive on Basic Training.  It's the base pay for that rank.  Level 1 is the 1st incentive increase; Level 2 is the 2nd, etc.  As pointed out above, incentive increases occur annually, on the anniversary of the date you were first promoted to that rank (or for a private, the anniversary of the date of enrollment).  Once you reach the top incentive level, there are no more increases, except for promotion to the next rank or general pay raises (cost of living increases).


----------

